# CONTACTS : Stock Group Contacts Question



## mdcowby (Sep 11, 2011)

Before I rooted on my contacts list there was a group list or icon I cant remember but I know I could access it now I just have contacts and cannot find groups after rooting to gummycharge GBE 2.0 so I downloaded phonebook 2.0 in apps that works and shows groups but I cant access the phone dial pad meaning I would have to have both on my home screen.. does anyone else have groups on there contacts...

Droid Charge

About Phone INFO

Model Number Gummy Charged GBE 2.0

Firmware Version

2.3.4

Baseband Version

i510.06 V.EP1
SCH-i510.EP1

Kernel Version

2.6.35.7-EP

Build Number

SCH-i510.EP

PLEASE DELETE THIS POST I FOUND AN ALTERNATIVE


----------

